# Car Insurance Quotes



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hi Guys,


My insurance is due on my Gtr 33, in about 3 weeks.
I have been using A plan, but feel I should still do a phone around to see if there quote can be beaten.

Who else should I try??
Could I have some telephone numbers Please. 


Thanks 

Steve


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

See my thread what companies insure skylines, one of the answers gives the info you need


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thanks mate


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Try AON on a modern day classic, you dont even use your NCB, I'me paying 579 fully comp.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Got my insurance with A plan. 1995 Gtr 33, stage 2 mods, 3 points for speeding. £547 Fully Comp:chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

TREG said:


> Got my insurance with A plan. 1995 Gtr 33, stage 2 mods, 3 points for speeding. £547 Fully Comp:chuckle: :smokin:


By the way £547 with A Plan, how many NCB have you got and how old are you. Thats cheap man


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Try MCE, I've been with them 2 years now and each time they beat A-Plan, Flux etc. (but I'm old and wrinkly  )

::: mceinsurance.com :::


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Insurance*

I have a Chaucer insurance package which is an agreed value of £25,000 for my R33 GTR and the new quote came through at £684 for this coming year.All mods declared and like for like replacements--im very happy with this..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> By the way £547 with A Plan, how many NCB have you got and how old are you. Thats cheap man




Old boy Im 31:chuckle: I have 9+ years ncd. I suppose thats the one good thing of old age, your insurance drops


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine is £595 full comp all declaired mods with like for like replacement.


----------

